# ID Please



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct species names for these two fish?
Fish No. 1:








Fish No. 2:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

You might want to try www.planetcatfish.com . They'll most likely be able to help more than most people on this site.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Are these what they call Pleco algae eaters?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, they are types of plecos. There are thousands of types. Many on that site are quite good at identifying them. Most plecos are known by LXXX numbers and not common names like Bristlenose, etc. Those are two of the not very common species. The ones I call common are:

Bulldog, Queen Arabesque, Gold Nuggest, Common, Clown, and Bristlenose. Those ones you can find just about anywhere.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Both look like Pterygoplichthys pardalis AKA Common Plecos. Ones just albino, which isint at all rare to find any more.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

See, shows the last time I actually saw a common pleco that wasn't less than 2".


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

i wanna say the top one is a high fin pleco and the bottom one a albino chocolate maybe or just a albino like shawntraviss said


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

esob0i said:


> i wanna say the top one is a high fin pleco and the bottom one a albino chocolate maybe or just a albino like shawntraviss said


It's not a Gibbiceps/High Fin. I'm not sure why Gibbiceps isn't more common than the "common Pleco", the "common" must be easiler to breed in huge numbers.


----------

